# Caduceus - Medicine Inlay kit pen



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 9, 2010)

I have made this one today. It was fairly easy to make. Barrel is Blue Stabilized Maple and the symbol is Stabilized White Holly.

Comments are welcome.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful!  I really enjoy doing the inlay kits...guess i'll have to put this one on my next order


----------



## Scoots (Feb 9, 2010)

The kit looks great.  I just wish it was put up a few days ago when I did my order.  Oh well, there will be another order soon!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 9, 2010)

Scoots said:


> The kit looks great. I just wish it was put up a few days ago when I did my order. Oh well, there will be another order soon!


 
I am sorry:frown:, but I will keep on adding every week.


----------



## Scoots (Feb 9, 2010)

Constant Laubscher said:


> I am sorry:frown:, but I will keep on adding every week.



No problem - I was more kidding than anything else.  My dad's a doctor, and I think he'd love the kit.  So, it'll be in the next round of orders.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 9, 2010)

Sweet! I've been looking for a gift for a DR. friend - this may be it.


----------



## LEAP (Feb 9, 2010)

Constant your worse than crack! every time I get a fix you come up with something new!
I'll be putting an order in shortly.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful pen. With the number of doctors that worked on me last year I could use a case of them to give as presents.


----------



## micharms (Feb 9, 2010)

Great looking pen. Since my son is graduating from medical school this Spring I may have just found the ideal graduation present.!

Michael


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Feb 9, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh just breathtaking for sure!!!!


----------



## Ligget (Feb 9, 2010)

Fantastic pen and another beautiful laser cut blank Constant!


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 9, 2010)

Another awesome job Constant.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 10, 2010)

That's got the "WOW" factor Constant! fantastic.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you everyone. If there are suggestions for barrel colors or other improvements  let me know and I shall try that.


----------



## killer-beez (Feb 10, 2010)

Great pen Constant!  Can I get this in differant colors, differant type of pens?


----------



## skiprat (Feb 10, 2010)

Constant, my Springbok kits have just arrived and I think I'm gonna need a doctor before I'm finished:biggrin: I just started the 'seperation' and my nerves are already shot!!  I'm glad you sent me a photo cos I'd be stuffed with out it.:biggrin: I did break a tiny bit off of one of the barrels but found the part and should be able to stick it back on with no problem. ( the little bit above the front leg) Many thanks, they are gonna go down a treat.

...now where did I put my magnifying glass:biggrin:


----------



## dontheturner (Feb 10, 2010)

That is one beautiful pen, I'll bet you are proud of that - 'cause you should be.  don


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 10, 2010)

Steven, I have sent you the instructions for that kit and how to finish it my way.

I have just put thee together while putting the instructions together and they all turned out fine. Any problems please let me know!


----------



## Tanner (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow!!  Looks awesome.  I just went to your site and ordered a bunch of stuff.  I've been concentrating on other things things lately and have been out of the loop for awhile.  Your kits are amazing.


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 10, 2010)

Constant,

Again you ride to the rescue!

My wife is a Military Medicine Woman and I have been making her and her friends Euros with the caduceus clips.

THIS, though, would rock their worlds.

BUT, I wonder if it would be possible to do a series with the Canadian medical symbol, which is the "aesculapius" (the staff of Asclepius, the Greek god of medicine). I've incuded a picture of the Medical Branch's badge, which has the snake 'n' stick in the middle:






To be clear, I'm just looking at the staff portion, not the leafs and crown and stuff.

Please advise if you can give 'er a go. I'd buy, say, 10 to start with.

Also, colour options would be nice - something "gold-ish" in something "maroon-ish" ... Yellowheart in Purpleheart?

Thanks,

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 10, 2010)

Gary, I shall give it a try, it should be fine.


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 10, 2010)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Gary, I shall give it a try, it should be fine.



Awesome, my friend, thanks.

Does this mean you're going to try and then let me know, or do you want me to order first?

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 10, 2010)

I shall try and let you know Gary!


----------

